# Oscar hasn't eaten in a month



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

my 13'' oscar had HITH years ago, but i treated it and it hasn't returned. now he is in a 72g. tank w/ an emporor 400 and rena xp3 canister. i do a 20% water change once a week, and the water params are perfect and the ph is 7.0. the water temp is between 78-80 f. i have been using salt since he has had the HITH. he used to love pellets, blood worm cubes, and insects. he won't eat anything now, and i am getting concerned. 
any suggestions?


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

some months ago something similar happened to my 10-11" male oscar. he didn't eat anything for 1-2 weeks then every 2-3 days he got just a small piece of food. it last for 2 months and then he slowly started to eat like the past. I didn't understand what the reason was. he didn't get weak at all, he even spawned with his mate and well kept the fry during that period!

BTW, it sounds yours is a big old veteran! can I ask how old is he?


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Try some different foods.


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

artemis1 said:


> Try some different foods.


well, he ate 2 earwigs and an earthworm yesterday.  i would like to get him back on pellets. i don't understand why he won't eat them now. he was raised on them and used to love them. 
thanks!


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Maybe a different kind pellet? Not sure if earwigs are good. Earthworms might be okay for a while...

What pellet were you feeding him?


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

Try Hikari Cichlid gold. My fish tear those up more than any other pellet. Even more then the new cichlid gold bio plus. They only eat a couple of those. Where the plain Gold they will eat til you stop putting them in there.


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

Why don't you post some pics of your HUGE O?


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

8) WOW!! That's a BIG one! Agree w/ some of the others. Maybe a change of food or pellet type might help. I spend way too much spoiling mine w/ variety but they never get bored. My pellet of choice is _*Dainichi*_ http://www.dainichi.com/cichlid_food_ultima.html . A bit pricey but they never turn it down. Supplements & treats are live worms & crayfish, blanched peas & spirulina tabs, freezedried krill & tubifex cubes, frozen bloodworms & silversides. I know, I know it's a bit much, but the results are healthy, happy fish. You could also try soaking your pellets or cubes in this http://www.petsolutions.com/Garlic-Guar ... 03048.aspx . It's great for sparking lost appetites. "T"


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

moneygetter1 said:


> 8) WOW!! That's a BIG one! Agree w/ some of the others. Maybe a change of food or pellet type might help. I spend way too much spoiling mine w/ variety but they never get bored. My pellet of choice is _*Dainichi*_Â http://www.dainichi.com/cichlid_food_ultima.html . A bit pricey but they never turn it down. Supplements & treats are live worms & crayfish, blanched peas & spirulina tabs, freezedried krill & tubifex cubes, frozen bloodworms & silversides. I know, I know it's a bit much, but the results are healthy, happy fish. You could also try soaking your pellets or cubes in thisÂ http://www.petsolutions.com/Garlic-Guar ... 03048.aspx . It's great for sparking lost appetites.Â "T"


wow, thanks! i'll try some of the foods you mentioned. i didn't think he was that big. i've had him for 6 years going on 7. i saw a monster that was maybe 15''-16'' in a 55g at a pet storeÂ  right now he is eating live insects that i can find, except he doesn't like moths anymore. i do want to do what you said and don't spoil him too much, and get him on a health diet. i'll have to take some pics. the last pics i took were about 5 years ago:


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

8) He's a looker for sure. You've done good. With a continued good diet & primo water, you could hit that 15" mark. 
Mine's about 2yrs. younger but still growing (just slower). I also need some new shots but this is a yr. or so ago. "T"


----------



## joeyballz (Jul 1, 2008)

40-60% of the natural diet is insects so you're doing ok there. I've heard earth worms are the "perfect" food for them. If you are catching either yourself becareful of pesticides


----------



## Nick89 (May 26, 2008)

A good diet for an oscar is a varied diet. This means a high quality staple pellet like Hikari. Being 75% of their main diet. I personally use the Hikari cichlid staple for my oscar and he enjoys it. I also give him pieces of hikari algae wafers, well he steals it from my pleco and gets half lol, sun dried shrimp and some freeze dried krill, for right now. When he gets a little bigger i will get him crickets, maybe dried cranberries, rasins both of which should be sugar free no additives and look into a quality spirulina pellet., which im trying to find now actually. So far hes grown about 1 1/2" since i got him, which was 1 month ago yesterday. Clean water and diet promotes good fish health, growth and colors. And also i wouldnt use salt.. Can do more harm than good in the long run with continous use.


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

Nick89 said:


> A good diet for an oscar is a varied diet. This means a high quality staple pellet like Hikari. Being 75% of their main diet. I personally use the Hikari cichlid staple for my oscar and he enjoys it. I also give him pieces of hikari algae wafers, well he steals it from my pleco and gets half lol, sun dried shrimp and some freeze dried krill, for right now. When he gets a little bigger i will get him crickets, maybe dried cranberries, rasins both of which should be sugar free no additives and *look into a quality spirulina pellet., which im trying to find now actually. * So far hes grown about 1 1/2" since i got him, which was 1 month ago yesterday. Clean water and diet promotes good fish health, growth and colors. And also i wouldnt use salt.. Can do more harm than good in the long run with continous use.


 :wink: Give this a look http://www.dainichi.com/cichlid_food_sp ... gieFX.html . As stated before , a bit pricey but well worth it. JMPO "T"


----------



## Nick89 (May 26, 2008)

Hey thanks for the link. Dainichi is a quality food, and I might get some of those.


----------



## cale262 (Jul 7, 2008)

phishes said:


> ... i have been using salt since he has had the HITH....


Thought this post may be of some interest...



Saluki said:


> I already posted this in the Salt thread, but I feel it is important enough to bear repeating. I am on a roll today.
> 
> It has already been beaten to death, but I will lay it out one more time clearly:
> 
> ...


----------

